
This is how Big Oil will die - hunglee2
https://medium.com/@sethmiller_59231/this-is-how-big-oil-will-die-38b843bd4fe0
======
fpoling
The article uses anecdotal evidences of hybrid or electrical cars with very
high mileage without repairs to project that such cars have much longer
lifespan on _average_ than ones with an internal combustion engine.

My anecdotal evidences tell the opposite. With current electrical and hybrid
cars a minor collision may require a battery replacement. The batteries just
do not handle collision stress well. And that is very costly.

Now, with self-driving cars the situation may change as the risk if collisions
drops, but that is still few years in future.

------
DamonHD
Interesting: markets can change fast.

I'm not sure that the savings are as claimed, though my first-order objections
are covered by the data in the article.

However, an oil company I divested from when it became clear that it really
did just want to be about liquid dinosaurs rather than being a versatile
energy supplier, seems from inside info to be back in the 'energy' game and
accepting that the 'oil' bit is going away...

~~~
fpoling
Norwegian Statoil has started making PR noise about offshore wind farms. But
it remains to be seen how really serious they are about that.

In Norway there are a few fast charging stations for electrical cars
throughout the country. But I not have seen a single one provided by Statoil
or any other gas station operator. At best the companies that built them
placed them near gas stations so during 20-30 min of charging on can go there
and drink coffee.

------
qubex
Am I the only one that clicked on this thinking it would be a tirade against
the much-maligned ”Big _O_ ” complexity notation?

